# Canadian Forces Military Police Academy



## jim7966 (16 Sep 2011)

I'm looking to get in touch with any of the instructors at the Military Police Academy in Borden. If there are any here please drop me a PM. Thanks


----------



## aesop081 (16 Sep 2011)

They have a page on the DIN with contact numbers.


----------



## jim7966 (24 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> They have a page on the DIN with contact numbers.



Sorry to be a pain, but I am not in the military anymore so I don't have access to the DIN. I've tried looking elsewhere with no results so if somebody can help me out with a name and email address they can pm me and I can give you my email address if need be.

Thanks


----------

